# Marcus Ranum on BSD's TCP/IP, FTP, and the Firewall Industry.



## phospher (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o59mQhBiUo4&feature=player_embedded


interested in your feedback and comments....


----------



## aragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Entertaining, but annoyingly opinionated on the facts.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 13, 2009)

It was interesting...
Thanks for link


----------

